# screenshot umwandeln in jpg??



## erkosh (29. September 2005)

Hi

ich hätte da mal ne frage 
undzwar liegen die ganzen screenshots aus wow in einem ordner als tga.dateien vor. und ich will alle screenshots in dem ordner als jpg-dateien haben.
wie wandle ich von einem ins andere format??
gibt´s ein schnellweg für nen ganzen ordner??

thx im voraus


----------



## Rabowke (29. September 2005)

erkosh am 29.09.2005 04:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> ich hätte da mal ne frage
> undzwar liegen die ganzen screenshots aus wow in einem ordner als tga.dateien vor. und ich will alle screenshots in dem ordner als jpg-dateien haben.
> ...


ich empfehle dir das kostenlose programm IrfanView. mit dem kannst du fast alle grafikformate öffnen und konvertieren und, auch dies relativ einfach, eine batch konvertierung starten.
( batch konvertierung = alle bilder in einem verzeichnis werden mit einstellungen die du vorher festlegst in einem rutsch konvertiert ).

also das ideale tool für dich & dein vorhaben!


----------



## memphis76 (29. September 2005)

Rabowke am 29.09.2005 07:47 schrieb:
			
		

> ich empfehle dir das kostenlose programm IrfanView.


Ich kann mich meinem Vorredner Rabowke nur anschließen. Ich hab auch IrfanView und kann mich nicht beschweren ... zum Umwandeln von Grafikformaten einfach genial!

Frage: Was macht dieser Thread denn im WoW-Forum? Müsste doch eigentlich verschoben werden, oder irre ich?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. September 2005)

Besser als IrfanView finde ich das Tool XnView. Aber ist vielleicht auch Geschmacksfrage.


----------



## erkosh (29. September 2005)

[/quote]


danke leute


----------

